# Please identify this hap



## harishcs (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,
I have four of these blue haps, each of which is about 3 inches. I thought that 
they might be Placidochromis Electra but the photos don't match.

Any guesses ?

Thanks,
Harish


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Perhaps one of the Lethrinops?


----------



## harishcs (Jan 7, 2009)

Lotsofish, it doesn't seem to be a Lethrinops judging by the shape of its mouth.

Harish


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

I think it looks like a Protomelas taeniolatus "Red Empress" but not with a lot of red coloring.

Link >>> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1369


----------



## nelson6972 (Jan 26, 2005)

maybe this guy

http://www.malawimayhem.com/profile_show.php?id=544


----------



## pastrycook3 (Jul 1, 2007)

I think they look like...
empress get fatter, marginatus dont so much, yours look slimmer

http://www.malawi-dream.info/Protomelas ... _Mdoka.htm


----------



## harishcs (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. It does look like a slimmer version of 
Protomelas Taeniolatus "Fire Blue" or Protomelas Marginatus.

The only thing which makes me hesitate is that when it is stressed 
it doesn't have a continuous black stripe (like a Protomelas). 
Here is a pic:



Harish


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

To be honest, it looks like some type of hybrid to me, nothing pure. Broken stripes are common for such fish as well.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Fogelhund said:


> To be honest, it looks like some type of hybrid to me, nothing pure. Broken stripes are common for such fish as well.


Agreed. _P. marginatus_ and _P. taeniolatus_ (Makanjila) "Fire Blue" are very uncommon, you'd know for sure what it was if it were either. He sure is pretty though.


----------

